# Symbols



## smaylen (Mar 16, 2010)

Anyone know were I can get a list ore something over sumpols and stampels?

got some pocket watches with no name but alot of stampels:S

Loved to put out pics but It dose not work:S

Thanks=)


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

A picture would be the best, of course.

Is that just a 'S', or with some other "things" around?

Examples:










Fabrique d'Ebauches de Sonceboz










Emil Schmeckenbecher

There are many more...

Andreas


----------



## smaylen (Mar 16, 2010)

I just can't upload pics here:S

One is just a picture of a watch, and all of them have a crown with a halfmoon, its also a triangle with no script..


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Just use http://imageshack.us for upload!


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

PG Tips, one of the forum moderators, has written a tutorial on posting images. Link to tutorial.

Hope it helps.

Julian (L)


----------



## smaylen (Mar 16, 2010)

Julian Latham said:


> PG Tips, one of the forum moderators, has written a tutorial on posting images. Link to tutorial.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Julian (L)


problem is I dont get that box:S :wallbash:


----------



## smaylen (Mar 16, 2010)

thanks anyway thow=)


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

smaylen said:


> Julian Latham said:
> 
> 
> > PG Tips, one of the forum moderators, has written a tutorial on posting images. Link to tutorial.
> ...


Second topic in the 'General Watch Discussion' Forum on this site.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Javascript disabled??


----------

